# Starcraft the instruction at memory error?



## djung4 (Feb 14, 2012)

"The instruction at 0x004bdb81 referenced memory at 0x00000001. The memory could not be read":banghead:
recently, I'v been working on this 'fabulous' looking use map settings called World War III. Okay, I figured 70% of AI scripts, blablabla
now, I m trying to test this map and I test it on
single player-expansion-play custom-use mapsettings-WWIII.scx-ok-start
then, there comes the most piss-out moment.
there comes the error
It comes with same error on every single battlenet, and UDP.
this is the list of what I tried(I TRIED EVERYTHING:facepalm
all compatibility mode stuff
run as administrator
patch
download(legally from battlenet/blizzard) and re-install 5 times
color-is fixed by a special regifile. doesn't affect this error
look around all forums, including this one
on every single search engine I'v known in my whole life.
updated all drivers.
I didn't make any changes to the game either. 
my computer info:
Windows 7 Home premium SP1
Toshiba, Satellite L755
Processor- Intel Core i3-2310M CPU 2.1 GH
4GB ram
P.S
3 years ago, in some other site, answer thing, I asked a question about 
Flash MX. Just because I was new member and had no experience, It is
STILL NOT ANSWERED. Just because I am new, don't ignore and pass by,
PLZ!!!! I'v been looking for 7 months now...


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF

does this error happens when you try to load the map? or the whole game?
are you able to play the game normally?


----------



## djung4 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok, I will tell you the whole story
(Thank you sooo mouch for replying so quickly!:flowers
Ok, I click on starcraft, it loads, with good quality colors,
push single player-push expansion-push my id(DUKE) push
play custom-drag use map settings-click on my map name(WWIII)
click ok-then u see the robotic face of the building with a cancel button
and hologram globe with start on it. U push start, there goes
BLACKOUT. Push CTRL-ALT-DELETE, or ALT-TAB, there goes weird colors
&resolution with that retarded error message.
This error never ever happens on use map settings that other people made such
as turret defense, observers, nexus destroy,etc, or when I play melee or 
free for all, both in battle net or UDP, nor whenever I play campaigns. It
ONLY happens on use map settings that I made. It's very weird...


----------



## djung4 (Feb 14, 2012)

seriously? no one replying?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

it could mean that there is something wrong with the map you made
try to use a map done my other players and see if the error persists


----------



## djung4 (Feb 14, 2012)

I kinda found out what the error is. you know the units, structures stuff that you cannot normally place on staredit, but can on advance editors like scmdraft, and the exclude AI scripts like nuke? this is totally ridiculous because without them, I cannot, ABSOLUTELY CANNOT make the map. I still don't understand because other people's usemaps have those 'invalid' units too, I mean, even more of them!!! And they STILL work.
I also think it is not the error with map because, well, it's memory error, right?
I have laptop, so i cannot do fan stuff or anything and toshiba management software thingy(I know it's not fake virus, it was there since it was out-of box) said fan speed, and everything was ok.
I really need something else than making the special units, sprites, spells, those very 'amazing things' not possible, because without them the map will suck.
Don't think I'm complaining to u, plz, it's just that i'm sooo desperate. Thank you so much for replying!!:wink:


----------



## Special2God (Oct 5, 2009)

Unfortunately, there are not a lot of custom SCII map makers in this forum. 
I would recommending searching a phrase like "sc2 custom map making" and 
look for some websites and forums that go in depth about map making for SCII. 
I searched that same phrase and found a few websites that explained some of the basics and intermediates of map making. 

You may have to dig, to learn about adding some of the stranger units and buildings, but there should be articles out there.


----------



## djung4 (Feb 14, 2012)

first of all, THIS IS NOT STARCRAFT II IT IS I, 1, ONE!!! NOT TWO
I know all buildings, I learned all important rules of map making, advanced parts too on those stuff you are talking about. NO THIS IS NOT A QUESTION ABOUT MAP MAKING! IT IS ABOUT A MAGICAL FIX THAT WILL FIX EVERYTHING, INCLUDING THIS ERROR!:angry:


----------



## Special2God (Oct 5, 2009)

Unfortunately I'm not sure how to help, SC 1 is quite an old game and almost everyone has abandoned it for SC 2 (not that 1 was a bad game, it was quite good, just old now that 2 is out). 
Magical fixes are hard to come by, but I would still recommend digging around on the web (google is your friend). 
I don't think any of the active members on TSF are SC 1 map makers.


----------



## djung4 (Feb 14, 2012)

Actually there are some, I digged I digged for centuries on every website I knew, I got millions of viruses, didn't care, just digged. I said that in my question. I probably am going to abandon this forum and move on to the next
:sad:


----------



## djung4 (Feb 14, 2012)

WAIT!!! does virtual xp solve this problem?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

There are several threads on other forums, and one here at TSF, where the users were getting the same 0x004bdb81 memory error as you. They were having trouble moving onto the next level rather than trying to run corrupt maps, but the error message was the same. Right-clicking the game and selecting 'Run As Administrator' fixed it.



djung4 said:


> WAIT!!! does virtual xp solve this problem?


No idea. Try it and see. Are you running the game using XP/2000 compatibility mode in Windows 7?


----------



## Special2God (Oct 5, 2009)

XP might; I would go further and try win 98 as it is probably compatible with SC 1.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Virtual XP has no video card to be able to run games but you could try...


----------



## djung4 (Feb 14, 2012)

OK, KOALA(??). I plead and plead you so much to READ MY QUESTION. it says that i tried the following
all compatibility mode stuff
run as administrator
patch
download(legally from battlenet/blizzard) and re-install 5 times
color-is fixed by a special regifile. doesn't affect this error
look around all forums, including this one
on every single search engine I'v known in my whole life.
updated all drivers.
I didn't make any changes to the game either. 
my computer info:
Windows 7 Home premium SP1
Toshiba, Satellite L755
Processor- Intel Core i3-2310M CPU 2.1 GH
4GB ram
this INCLUDES compatibility mode. and S.P. GOD, I didn't try xp nor 98 or 2000. I have a home premium 7, but some forums tell me (virtual???)players like vmware that i can use. I have a full-legal licensed xp professional cd(copper color, filled with icons, it has a 14 year history. Even though I'm teenage, I 'inherited' it). I don't really want to ignore laws, but downloading 98 or 2000 seems impossible without being illegal... I know lots of ways, and ways to do it and not get fooled by fake virus downloads... And Rockmaster, I am pretty confused, since I know my drivers and have the install thingies right on my desktop and USB... It includes a video driver. READ THIS PART-I note again that this is not the virtual xp microsoft gives us... it is a virtual os program, and my no1 candidate is vmware(I know some more but..)... Alright, anyways, thank you all so much for not ignoring my question, and sorry that I replied so late...


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

New GPUs have trouble with 8-bit pallated textures, though I'm not sure if StarCraft uses them. They were what DirectX 7 used but no longer supported. 

One solution I found: "Simply open up your screen resolution window before playing, and leave it open, just open up personalize. I have no idea why this works, but I've tested it many many times- you just open the window- nothing else."

One more: "I'd go straight to Battle.net, make an account, register your key, and download the client off there. It's an updated install with the latest version of the game."

And another: make sure to launch the game with a txt file, renamed to a .bat file with the following code inside: 

taskkill /f /IM explorer.exe
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Starcraft\Starcraft.exe"
Start explorer.exe


----------



## djung4 (Feb 14, 2012)

I already did that
OH MY GOSH READ READ READ THE PREVIOUS REPLIES AND POSTS DIDN"T I SAY IT ALREADY


----------



## xboi209 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey DJung4, I registered on this forum just so that I can help you so I hope you appreciate this help. To be honest, no one knows what causes this error message to appear at all. Even someone who's discovered lots of things about Starcraft and know so much about it, that person couldn't find out why the problem occurred. The only clue he gave was that it was something about an in-game dialog window which doesn't make sense to you and me but to solve this problem, a reinstall is recommended. You did say that you reinstalled Starcraft about 5 times already so I suggest that you download a new copy of Starcraft


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

He's done that. I do wonder if using an older version of Star Craft would work or not.. hmm..

Indeed it could be an impossible problem to fix. Though I would venture to guess that if you installed the game on a different location (different part of the HDD/ Different partition / different hard drive entirely) that it may even work. It could also be a problem with RAM but I'd like to not think that is the case.


----------



## xboi209 (Mar 25, 2012)

What I meant was to download an entirely new copy of Starcraft and install it, the other copy could of been corrupted somehow. Before doing that, delete bncache.dat and try again. Also in the errors folder, upload the .err file that you find in there, make sure the date matches when it happened.


----------

